# Power of the Elves



## JeffF. (Jan 31, 2002)

Throughout the Silmarillion and LOTR there are many references to the power of elves and the specific levels of power. For example, Glorfindel who saves the wounded Frodo (to the Morgul-Knife at weathertop) is one of the most powerful. Having dwelt in Aman he has power in that unseen world the Nazgul move in. The host of the Noldor that initialy returned from the West is composed of warriors like Glorfindel. The very light of their eyes and their weapons is painful to Orcs and I assume to the rest of the evil species. Next most powerful are the Sindarin elves of Thingol's kingdom who have the assistance of the Dwarves and weapons and armor of steel. Least of the elves seem to be the Green Elves of Ossiriand and the Silvan Elves of Greenwood the Great without armor and few weapons of steel until late in their histories.

My question has to do with the children of the Noldor, those born in ME. Gil-Galad faces Sauron on Mount Doom with Elendil. Gil-Galad was born in Hithlum in the First Age. As such he would not have the power that elves like Glorfindel have. It seems to me he would be less a threat to Sauron than Fingolfin was to Morgoth. Where should elves like Gil-Galad be on the scale of relative elf power? Are they like the Sindarin elves or do they have greater power inherited from their parents? If so does the power of the Noldor born in ME diminish with each new gneration?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeffF. _
> *Throughout the Silmarillion and LOTR there are many references to the power of elves and the specific levels of power. For example, Glorfindel who saves the wounded Frodo (to the Morgul-Knife at weathertop) is one of the most powerful. Having dwelt in Aman he has power in that unseen world the Nazgul move in. The host of the Noldor that initialy returned from the West is composed of warriors like Glorfindel. The very light of their eyes and their weapons is painful to Orcs and I assume to the rest of the evil species. Next most powerful are the Sindarin elves of Thingol's kingdom who have the assistance of the Dwarves and weapons and armor of steel. Least of the elves seem to be the Green Elves of Ossiriand and the Silvan Elves of Greenwood the Great without armor and few weapons of steel until late in their histories.
> 
> My question has to do with the children of the Noldor, those born in ME. Gil-Galad faces Sauron on Mount Doom with Elendil. Gil-Galad was born in Hithlum in the First Age. As such he would not have the power that elves like Glorfindel have. It seems to me he would be less a threat to Sauron than Fingolfin was to Morgoth. Where should elves like Gil-Galad be on the scale of relative elf power? Are they like the Sindarin elves or do they have greater power inherited from their parents? If so does the power of the Noldor born in ME diminish with each new gneration? *






I think it would but the power wouldn't be as much as their parent's. Gil Galad was mighty elf nonetheless. He was not as mighty as any of the noldor once they came form Aman. But he was a stronger then most of Thingol's elves. In my opionon.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Feb 1, 2002)

Yes, I would say that Gil-Galad was probably mightier than most of the elves of Thingol, but then so was Luthien Tinuviel... Similarly to Beleg, I think that maybe the children of the Calaquendi had some of the great power and might of their parents, even though the children themselves were of the Moriquendi...


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 5, 2002)

Okay, pardon me for asking something here, but when you say an elf of Greenwood, is Greenwood the same as Mirkwood, just different name for the same thing? Pardon my total ignorance here, but I won't know if I don't ask, and the question will eat away at my mind until answered!


----------



## JeffF. (Feb 6, 2002)

*Yes, the same*

mirkwood was the name given when evil things started inhabiting the region. Greenwood is the more ancient name given by the elves.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Posted once upon a time by JeffF._
> *Where should elves like Gil-Galad be on the scale of relative elf power? Are they like the Sindarin elves or do they have greater power inherited from their parents? If so does the power of the Noldor born in ME diminish with each new gneration?*


I don't know. Maybe somebody else does


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 31, 2003)

hmhmmhm............I heard you are talking about me......
To say the truth I do not have such power as my parents.Actually I think that I can make a list of powerful elves:
1Elves that have seen the light of the two trees in Valinor-I believe those elves are the most powerful inME.
2Elves that haven't seen the light but are sons or daughters of those who have seen it.
3Elves who haven't seen the light and are far-fetched relatives to those who have seen it.
4Elves who have never seen the light and do not have anything in common with elves who have seen it.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 31, 2003)

Will you tell why you think that an elf born in Middle-earth to Calaquendi parents had more power than a dark elf because of that?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Will you tell why you think that an elf born in Middle-earth to Calaquendi parents had more power than a dark elf because of that? *



Probably because he's basing all this on the assumption that if the parents have seen the Light, their children will be greater than children of parents that haven't seen it.
Pretty simple and straightforward, but I agree with it.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Probably because he's basing all this on the assumption that if the parents have seen the Light, their children will be greater than children of parents that haven't seen it.
> Pretty simple and straightforward, but I agree with it. *


It's quite a big assumption.

I don't just assume it. Maybe we ought to look for examples or indications!

I'm glad you guys shared your belief... but is there any more you can say? I am looking for the answer to this question not blind beliefs. 

In what way exactly are the Calaqunedi more powerful? Their body? Spirit? Both?
In what way would the children born in Middle-earth to these parents be more powerful than the dark elves?

How might Aman make one more powerful? 

How much is passed on from one generation to the next as for as spirit goes?

We know that bodies would be a genetic thing, but that should mean that the child born to calaquendi parents woud have a body like their parents had from birth... not a body like their parents had after it was all powered up from being in Aman.

I suspect the child may have a more mighty spirit, and that this could make a more powerful body. Luthien is one thing that makes me think this. She had her Maia mother, and her special calaquendi father, but she came out more powerful than any other elves. I think this is because she had a stronger, or more mighty spirit than other elves, all because of Maia mother.

Also, the fact that Miriel was so drianed after Feanor's birth.

I think the blessed realm renews, or enhances strength of spirit, which in turn makes the body more powerful.

And I also think that spiritual power is passed on to ones off spring, perhaps the mother more than the father? At any rate, this is why I think the elf born in Middle-earth to Calaquendi parents would be more powerful.

I think this diminishes with each generation, so eventually, after enough generations, the descendants of the Noldor who came back to Middle-earth would be no more powerful than the Silvan elves.


----------

